# t176 tranny to a 4.0?



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

i would like to change my transmission from the auto 3spd to a manual 4 or 5 spd, i found a t176 tranny and a dana 300 transfercase for cheap, i was wondering if the t176 would bold rite up to the 4.0? and what else i need to do to make this work? does anyone think this is or is not a good way to go? from what i was told, this is a good transmission and transfercase, alot stronger than the ax15 and np231 and one guy said that people mate these to 8cyl's, the reason i need a better tranny is because mine is about fully cooked, i plow with it in the winter and bogg it with 33/35's in the summer, but now im going to supercharge it then after it blows up stroke it, i would like to keep the I6 instead of changing it to a 350 and driveterrian even though lots of people suggest it (i think it would be neat because you dont see very many I6's putting out more than 300hp) any and all help would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------

